
Show HN: Alert me when word appears on HN - zwischenzug
http://hnalert.tk/
======
enkiv2
You've got a bug. Your thing sent me the following email:

Output of command described as:

xyzzy

has changed.

COMMAND:

wget -qO- [https://news.ycombinator.com/](https://news.ycombinator.com/) |
html2text | grep -i xanadu | wc -l

WORD DIFF:

{+0+}

DIFF:

0a1 > 0 \ No newline at end of file'

~~~
zwischenzug
That's not a bug, it's a 'feature'. But it's a good call to change it anyway
:)

You get the email because the output differs from 'empty' (default) to 0 (it's
not on the front page right now). I'll change the default output to 0, as the
corner case is irrelevant.

Thanks!

